# Apprentice is Back!!



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Complete with all the least modest, most arrogant people the BBC could find


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

After watching some of the first series, ive never bothered since. Its just a program to find some of the most annoying people in the UK n stick them on TV IMHO


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

kasman said:


> After watching some of the first series, ive never bothered since. Its just a program to find some of the most annoying people in the UK n stick them on TV IMHO


Sums up the Apprentice perfectly ^^^ :lol:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

some fit young ladies on there and guys that look like there straight out of top shop


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

its been only 15 mins and the knives are out already


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

> guys that look like there straight out of top shop


Makes good Tv


----------



## lesdon499 (Oct 30, 2011)

Yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssss!:d


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

That bird that got fired was exceptional. Nevermind she was gobby, but her eyes were sensational.

Can you imagine working late and she comes to you for advice and end up giving her the old 1, 2 over the desk. (Sorry I got a wee bit carried away there)

She is getting Googled!


----------



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

Grommit said:


> That bird that got fired was exceptional. Nevermind she was gobby, but her eyes were sensational.
> 
> Can you imagine working late and she comes to you for advice and end up giving her the old 1, 2 over the desk. (Sorry I got a wee bit carried away there)
> 
> *She is getting Googled*!


Already done that! I vowed that if she got fired, i wouldnt watch it. She was absolutely stunning! Dont let my Mrs know though 

Eyes/tall/european yum yum yum yum 

But, after that, saw the irish girl. Now, i would have to stick a sock in her mouth and duck tape round it, but she isnt bad


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Panther said:


> Already done that! I vowed that if she got fired, i wouldnt watch it. She was absolutely stunning! Dont let my Mrs know though
> 
> Eyes/tall/european yum yum yum yum
> 
> But, after that, saw the irish girl. Now, i would have to stick a sock in her mouth and duck tape round it, but she isnt bad


haha our secret is safe on here........I think. :thumb:

Big time, I even said to the wife last night she was amazing........

Different Gravy......I'm going to find it hard to concentrate today.

You know that way that once you have seen something that you can't un-see? Sh1t !! :doublesho


----------



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

Grommit said:


> haha our secret is safe on here........I think. :thumb:
> 
> Big time, *I even said to the wife last night she was amazing*........
> 
> ...


LOL! Exactly the same here.

Now, in regards to the above bold comment, i have been having recent arguments with my family and the Mrs, because i used to mention if a girl was really pretty and with the Mrs' insecurities, i would get a slap or silent treatment. Now, this is even with celebs in films, but not in the street.

I would even say it about blokes, if i though some guy was to my other halfs taste, i would say "id shag him....". Makes her laugh but she wont comment.....

Just dont get it lol...... i want her, not the other girl (well...... actually..... maybe for one night eh?)


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I am normally an Apprentice addict, but the unthinkable happened last night and I had visitors :tumbleweed: Don't these people know? :wall: :lol: 

Anyway, I missed it all apart from catching the ending so I know that the series is already mortally wounded by the firing of the fittest looking candidate by far. Is Lord Sugar catching the other bus these days? What is wrong with the man? :lol:

Anyway, I'll have to watch how she came to her demise later on the iplayermabob


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Panther said:


> LOL! Exactly the same here.
> 
> Now, in regards to the above bold comment, i have been having recent arguments with my family and the Mrs, because i used to mention if a girl was really pretty and with the Mrs' insecurities, i would get a slap or silent treatment. Now, this is even with celebs in films, but not in the street.
> 
> ...


You know it!! Whew. Whit a night that would be....I'd like to say it would last all night but I would give it my best for like 30 mins.....if that and then have a kip.

Epic Fail.

Either way theres not many people I would say are outright amazing but she was one of them. I'm gonna go to Bulgaria, it seems the place to be.

My brother has his stag doo coming up and I'll be organising it....I knew where we are going!!


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Multipla Mick said:


> I am normally an Apprentice addict, but the unthinkable happened last night and I had visitors :tumbleweed: Don't these people know? :wall: :lol:
> 
> Anyway, I missed it all apart from catching the ending so I know that the series is already mortally wounded by the firing of the fittest looking candidate by far. Is Lord Sugar catching the other bus these days? What is wrong with the man? :lol:
> 
> Anyway, I'll have to watch how she came to her demise later on the iplayermabob


I think he was going to boot someone else but she couldnt shut her mouth in the end that nailed her coffin.

the way you lot are thinking dont think i should have mentioned nailing !! dirty old men :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

justina3 said:


> I think he was going to boot someone else but she couldnt shut her mouth in the end that nailed her coffin.
> 
> the way you lot are thinking dont think i should have mentioned nailing !! *dirty old men *:thumb:


Whit?!?!? Im 31 Justina....in my prime....a sexual tyranasaurus if you will.

Less of the old sister!


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Grommit said:


> Whit?!?!? Im 31 Justina....in my prime....a sexual tyranasaurus if you will.
> 
> Less of the old sister!


ok you have me i was thinking about myself there lol

in the words of master lemon " i would smash her back doors in"


----------



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

justina3 said:


> i think he was going to boot someone else but she couldnt shut her mouth in the end that *nailed* her coffin.
> 
> The way you lot are thinking dont think i should have mentioned nailing !! Dirty old men :thumb:


nailing!!!! Ahhhh!h!!!!!!!!h!h!h!!!!!

Now i have dirty images in my head!!!!!!!!!! Ahahahh!h!h!!!h!!!!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Me? A dirty old man?

Yep!







:lol:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Panther said:


> nailing!!!! Ahhhh!h!!!!!!!!h!h!h!!!!!
> 
> Now i have dirty images in my head!!!!!!!!!! Ahahahh!h!h!!!h!!!!


This is bad.....I need a cool shower. Weird talking about this on here but it feels so right. hahahahah.

* Step into my office......(not you guys) :wave:


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

adf27 said:


> Complete with all the least modest, most arrogant people the BBC could find


Your missing the point of the program - to ensure that every year a dozen of the UKs most obnoxious people are paraded before the nation in order that hopefully no one will ever give them any position of real responsibly ever again :lol:


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

Grommit said:


> That bird that got fired was exceptional. Nevermind she was gobby, but her eyes were sensational.
> 
> Can you imagine working late and she comes to you for advice and end up giving her the old 1, 2 over the desk. (Sorry I got a wee bit carried away there)
> 
> She is getting Googled!


She was pretty filthy looking which may have had something to do with me buying food off her


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Not again, old hat rubbish.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Goldbug said:


> She was pretty filthy looking which may have had something to do with me buying food off her


Brilliant !!

I feel a thread for the Gentlemen's Club dedicated to this girl!....

Watch this space.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

"I'm the reflection of perfection"

No mate, you're a ****.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm rapidly losing interest in The Apprentice it seems. I was looking forward to the new series, but now it's here I find I'm not that bothered. I haven't even chased up the first episode on the iplayermabob since I missed it first time around. So I'm also not really up on who is, or was, who.

But I see Gobby girl, her with the weird eye make up, and who is one of those who looks like loads of girls you think you've seen many times before, or was it a horse? I don't know, anyway, Nodding Nancy, she got the boot. Didn't like her anyway. 

So that is one annoying voice gone, only one more to go, Jenna. I cannot stand the sound of her voice and would shoot her if I had to work with her. Not the accent, but the ear piercing tone of her voice, it's like having a hungry sea gull in the room.

But honestly, the girls go to Amazon with their slightly crappy baby bath riot shield and quote them a price to buy a million :doublesho Well that is ambition I suppose. Or maybe just outright feckwittery, because what retailer is going to place a milllion pound plus order from some unknowns on some clumsy looking thing without first testing sales for themselves? After that and the rest of the mix up over costings, I was surprised to see they got any order at all.

The blokes are a flipping annoying crew though, shiny suit man's head is too big, like it's been transplanted from a giant or something, and what's with all the mutual bigging uppery and so on? That won't last long, then it'll be backstabbing as usual no doubt. Quite how they won with their composting veggie crusher thing I don't know. Looks stylish I suppose, but doubt it works half as well as it should.

Not decided who I want or expect to win yet either. Most unlike me and The Apprentice I must say, but it isn't half as good as it first was.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

I love this program for making me feel higher up the food chain.


----------

